# Wild Turkey Ridge in Bedford VA



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

We have the range all set for our first shoot of the year .Come on out and join us on Feb 2&3rd. 30 target range 15 bucks ,mixed targets rinehart & mek .Should be a great shoot .Hope to see some new faces there .


----------



## trip13 (Oct 22, 2007)

where is Bedford?


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

When is the Turkey show up there? Well it may not be in Bedford, but its close I think
Will you be having a shoot that weekend?


----------



## Dropnbigbucks (Dec 13, 2007)

I would love to come and check it out. Just need some directions. Will be coming hwy 460.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

It's right on 460 west ,about 15mi west of Lynchburg .On the right hand side of 460.I'll get Joes address and post it later today .Hope you can make it .The address is .
Joe Mitchell
5896 E Lynchburg Salem Turnpike
Bedford, VA
24523


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Sorry I dont know what Turkey show your talking about .They have a big game show some time in March I dont have the date for it yet but I'll keep you posted .Thanks for asking


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

visit our web sight at http://hometown.aol.com/lukiladi/myhomepage/index.html
I know it a long one ,but it works .Thanks for looking John


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Bump .Were shooting this weekend,come on out and shoot some .


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

Great shoot! 30 targets for $15.

460 West about 15 min. west of Lynchburg (off west bound lane), if you get into Beford (WalMart, Applebee's) you went too far, if you coming from the west--not much further once you see this stuff (look in west bound lane). You'll see the sign and cars.

See you at 11:00 John!:wink:


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Sound's good Bob ,Looks like the weather will be a lot better ,with highs in the 50's deg.


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

Bo Bob said:


> Great shoot! 30 targets for $15.
> 
> 460 West about 15 min. west of Lynchburg (off west bound lane), if you get into Beford (WalMart, Applebee's) you went too far, if you coming from the west--not much further once you see this stuff (look in west bound lane). You'll see the sign and cars.
> 
> See you at 11:00 John!:wink:




I think I've been to that Walmart and Applebees on a Dove hunt up that way... Any of ya'll know a couple guys that have a hunting show on tv from there????

Thats not to far of a drive, I may come and shoot sometime....


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

No I dont know of anybody .A lot of guys tape some hunts up this way ,but I dont know of any of them haveing a show on tv .Come on up and shoot some ,I think you will like it .


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

3dbowmaster said:


> I think I've been to that Walmart and Applebees on a Dove hunt up that way... Any of ya'll know a couple guys that have a hunting show on tv from there????
> 
> Thats not to far of a drive, I may come and shoot sometime....


Can't say as I do. 
Ask for John Mason (John-in -VA) at the shoot. He works there at the range. If you give his name at the shed he donates one of 
his 5's to ya for the tournament.:tongue: 
So bring some friends and throw out his name; he generally has plenty of them to go around!:tongue::wink:



Oh boy! I'm going to shoot like crap now this weekend!


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

I said nothing, nothing...:zip:


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Thanks Bob if you wanted 1 of my 5's you should have shot with Nick,Bill,and I last weekend ,I had a lot to spare .Heck I would have given you a couple and still had plenty for my self.I shot like crap I dident even turn in my score card ukey:.But I would have come in 2nd place if I had turned it in .It's only the first shoot of the season ,you know what it like getting old ,I take longer to warm up .I was judgeing ok ,but shooting like crap, hope I shoot better this weekend .See you Sat :wink:


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

John-in-VA said:


> Thanks Bob if you wanted 1 of my 5's you should have shot with Nick,Bill,and I last weekend ,I had a lot to spare .Heck I would have given you a couple and still had plenty for my self.I shot like crap I dident even turn in my score card ukey:.But I would have come in 2nd place if I had turned it in .It's only the first shoot of the season ,you know what it like getting old ,I take longer to warm up .I was judgeing ok ,but shooting like crap, hope I shoot better this weekend .See you Sat :wink:


:wink: Well if I shoot like I did yesterday I won't need to BORROW fives..
See you then.


----------



## 5ringking (May 25, 2005)

*turkey ridge shoot*

I'll be there John, can't wait to shoot my new bow at some targets, with a mild exception... those DARN turkeys, I'm starting to get 5spot visions in my sleep, can't wait to get out side and I will be sure to be able to hand out a few 5's if anybody would like to buy 1 or 2, hopefully no more than that!!!!


Just for kicks I think the Sportsman show is Feb. 20-21-22, can't say for sure but Sportsmans Warehouse in Roanoke has a flyer on the front entrance of the building!!!!!


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

I knew I was in for a bad day when I busted on John!!!!!!!!!!!
Had a whole phone number worth of 5's, area code included!


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Better luck next weekend Bob .As you know I still shot like crap ,but I only had a couple fives .See you next Sat .Twin Oaks .Did you check out the scores in Fl ,John shot like we did not to good ,hope he does better today .


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

Was someone taking pictures?:wink:


----------



## Lefty P (Feb 9, 2007)

*Wild Turkey Ridge 3-D*

I was able to shoot this weekend..course was laid out nice, little muddy from the rain.....BUT, the scores I saw were really up there. I have never seen so many high CONSISTENT scores as there were at this shoot(maybe at an ASA shoot)..Comparing them to TwinOaks the week before...High there in the Hunter Class 260, Turkey Ridge 312....mighty good shooting...Congrats to Jim Burns with a 312.....Good Luck this weekend at Twin Oaks everyone!!!
Pat R. (Lefty P)


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Pat Ya Jim Burns can shoot .Our scores look higher but we have 5 more targets set .That makes a big difference.Jim shot 12 up at WTR .At Twin oaks some one shot 10 up that also a great score .
AAron ya Kip took some pic's ,at least thats what Joe told me .Hope he post some ,Thank's everyone that came out and shoot with us .Our next shoot will be on March 2nd and 3rd .I have to work that weekend so I'll see you on a range some where .Thanks again for your support


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

Lefty P said:


> I was able to shoot this weekend..course was laid out nice, little muddy from the rain.....BUT, the scores I saw were really up there. I have never seen so many high CONSISTENT scores as there were at this shoot(maybe at an ASA shoot)..Comparing them to TwinOaks the week before...High there in the Hunter Class 260, Turkey Ridge 312....mighty good shooting...Congrats to Jim Burns with a 312.....Good Luck this weekend at Twin Oaks everyone!!!
> Pat R. (Lefty P)


25 targets vs. 30 targets. 
Joe going to post the results??


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Bob some time Joe is a little slow getting the scores to Donna to post .Hope they get there soon .You shoot with Nick ,and I tommorow .?later


----------

